

ASxxxx Cross Assemblers - pedrow
http://shop-pdp.net/ashtml/asxxxx.htm

======
userbinator
I like the plain HTML in early-90s styling - very simple and functional. That
is a lot of different architectures... but x86 is not included.

Also noticed that the complete package is 24MB+ because it contains not only
the source but the binaries for all the assemblers compiled with all the
compilers they used: cygwin, djgpp, linux, symantec, turboc30, vc6, vs05,
vs10, vs13, watcom. I'm not sure what the point of doing this is (since the
platforms are DOS, Linux, and Windows), besides as a comparison: cygwin
appears to make the smallest executables, while vs13's is over 2x bigger.

~~~
musername
_cygwin using the options they used_

 _while vs13 's, using the optio s they used_

FTFY. Not saying I know options for VS to produce small bins, nor that there
isn't a trend. Just a friendly reminder that there's more to a _benchmark_
than this keen observation had allowed

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I've recently been working on an assembler that has ASxxxx syntax
compatability, but doesn't keep any of the other choices ASxxxx has made. It
has definitely not aged well.

